# NGK Spark Plugs



## Scarpien (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a 2008 Nissan Skyline 250GT 6cyl. I was told that it takes Platinum spark plugs. 
I was wondering, would the NGK PLZKAR6A-11 (5118) spark plugs fit?

Thanks in advance


----------

